

Bawdy ode to Steve (NSFW) - rmason

This well done song and video filmed on the iPhone 4 represents the wishes of millions of people<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7NkZnSFOJU&#38;feature=youtu.be<p>NSFW
======
rmason
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7NkZnSFOJU&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7NkZnSFOJU&feature=youtu.be)

